# Testing and removing the Ignition Starter Switch



## Stan the Audi Man (Oct 25, 2009)

Now I have another issue, the car now does not even turn over. I replaced the starter and when I turn the key I hear the click from the relay but it does not turn over at all.
I have gone through the Bentley Manual and searched the Internet for some basic help on the easiest way to test the ignition switch and replace if needed.
I pulled the long beige connection (located to the side of the Aux Relay Panel) that had a red/black wire to see if I got any juice when I switch the key to start position. Nothing. Was that a reliable way to test the Ignition switch, since the Red/Black wire is powered at the Start position.









This is my daily driver and it is getting to cold for the motorcycle.


----------

